# Stem Cells- dog applications



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Anyone heard of or used this:

http://www.vet-stem.com/

Seems it is being used to treat ligament, tendon, catilage tears, arthritis...

Could also hold promise for some auto immune diseases in the future...

I guess this is what they do:
http://www.vet-stem.com/services/

Wonder if anyone has used this type of thing, or knows someone who has.

Would you use this service to avoid surgery or prolong the working life of your dog?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

There was a recent ABC news article about that:
http://www.vetsportsmedicine.com/surgery/documents/StemCellBreakthroughforSufferingPets.pdf


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Susan, I hadn't seen that. Was just wondering if anyone here had actually tried it, or at least knows someone who did. 

I heard a rumor of a PSD in the US that had success with it for a partial ligament tear, that was otherwise going to mean surgery, and is now back on the job.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Jennifer: I think this is so exciting, and very promising. If my dog had a condition that could be helped by this treatment, I would do it in a heartbeat. What absoloutly astounds me is I keep reading and hearing is the word "regenerate", in association with this treatment, which is incredible. I noticed that one of the news articles listed on the website of the company, states UC Davis is doing a study regarding stemcells and DM, which is a major problem for many GSDs:
http://www.livescience.com/animals/080123-dog-stemcell.html


----------

